# Tail down?



## yellowstone

Hi,

My girl has had her tail plastered to her rear for several days now. She also has a slightly hunched posture, as if her pelvis were tucked forward. She does not seem to be distressed in any other way. She eats eagerly, chews cud and poops normally, and walks and runs around with the other girls. She seems sensitive back there (did NOT want me pulling up her tail and checking out her rear -- although she is one of the more kicky goats at all times) but I didn't see anything out of the ordinary. She is definitely not bred. Does anyone have any thoughts as to what this might be due to? Do I even need to be concerned?

Thanks much for any insights!


----------



## firelight27

A hunched stance and a droopy tail are usually signs that your goat isn't feeling good. Have you check the color of her lower eyelids? If they are pale, she may be carrying a worm load. I used Ivermectin or Valbazen (Valbazen will cover tapes, Ivermectin will not.) If you can collect some poo pellets you can take them to a vet to be tested for a worm load. The tests will tell you how infested they are and with what types. The tests can also let you know if they have high levels of Cocci, which you can treat for with Sulmet. Usually it isn't a big issue in adults, however. Those are the things I first worry about if my goat acts off. That and pneumonia or a respiratory infection. I recommend taking her temperature. If it is high she is running a fever and it needs to be brought down. (You can use baby aspirin for this, or banamine.) A cough, watery eyes, standing alone or just acting funny can be signs of pneumonia. It can have very little symptoms and be a silent killer, and the only real way to be sure is temperature. I treat for pneumonia or infections with LA200 which can be bought at feed stores all around.


----------



## yellowstone

Thank you so much for the quick reply. A clarification: when you say "lower eyelids" do you mean the hair color below the eyes, or the inside rim of the eye itself? Either way I will check her eyes and temperature tomorrow. Thanks again!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm

Welcome!
She means inside the lower eyelid. You are looking for pale dull color vs. pink healthy color as a sign of anemia. This would cause you consider worm load as a possible cause to her behavior.
Good luck,
Caryn


----------



## cdtrum

You do need to check her coloring.....but my guys will keep their tails down when it is cold out, or slight breeze and they do not like me pulling their tails up at anytime......but if she is standing hunched up also then there maybe cause for concern.


----------



## toth boer goats

Take her temp and see if anything is going on there....

Tail down... can be normal ..as mentioned with the cold..... hunched can be to...if they are acting and eating normal and wandering with the herd......... :wink:


----------



## yellowstone

Thanks for all the help. I checked out her eyes and they are pink inside, not pale or dull. I'll be checking her temperature today (finally found my thermometer!). If her temperature is normal, should I just assume it's due to the cold weather (it was -13 last night) and wait it out? Or is there something else I should check up on? There isn't a university in my area so I'm not sure how I could get any lab work done, even if I could afford it. Thank you all again for taking the time. 

Alyssa


----------



## toth boer goats

Your welcome..... :thumb: 

If no temp.... she should be fine ...the weather sounds cold there.....keep her in a warm area..... or a place she can get into to get out of the weather.... so it is easier on her.... just keep an eye on her...if she stops eating and drinking or acting really off....I then would be very concerned... :hug:


----------



## yellowstone

Well, I checked her temp and it seemed low (101.3) so i checked a couple other does. They were 102.3 and 100.7 so I am thinking either they are all running a little low with the cold weather, or the thermometer is a degree or two off (definitely possible as this thermometer sat in the barn during the freezing nights). Either way she was right in the middle of the other two does so I'm thinking her temperature is normal? Not a fever either way.

She is definitely not off her feed (as piggy as ever) so I guess I will just stop worrying about it for now and hope she straightens out when it warms up. Thanks again!


----------

